# Vampiro pasó los 5.000!!



## Peón

No serán años (aunque como buen vampiro podrías), pero *más de 5.000* *mensajes en el foro no es poca cosa!!!*

Felicitaciones al ingeniero melómano y muchas gracias por tus aportes que siempre enseñan y, más aún, divierten, (que no sólo de pan vive el hombre).

Un abrazo desde aquí nomás, al lado.


----------



## swift

Gracias Eduardo por tu humanismo y por tu presencia en los foros. Eres un valioso miembro del mundillo wordreferenciano. Sigue dándonos esos aportes sustanciosos y con el humor que te caracteriza.

Un abrazo fuerte,


José


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué alegría!
Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Vanda

Vampiro, apesar de você não dar bola pra gente, gostamos de você assim mesmo!  Que venham muitos mais 5000 vampiros  posts para aterrorizar  ajudar os foreros!


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Felicidades Campeón!! Como dice Vanda esperamos verte por aquí los próximos 10.000, ya que tú tienes tiempo dada tu inmortalidad vampírica. 

Para no abandonar la costumbre hay van unas birricas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Colchonero

Y, en lugar de birritas, ¿no sería más adecuado unas ampollitas (de sangre, claro)? Felicidades también de mi parte y enhorabuena por el sentido del humor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Me sumo encantado al aquelarre. Un placer leer tus aportes transilvánicos, siempre irónicos e instructivos.


----------



## cbrena

Tengo en gran aprecio tu ironía mordaz, nunca carente de ingenio.

El primer susto al ver tu avatar vampiresco queda siempre gratamente recompensado tras leer tus comentarios.

Un brindis ¡por tu inmortalidad en el foro!


----------



## romarsan

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Me sumo encantado al aquelarre. Un placer leer tus aportes transilvánicos, siempre irónicos e instructivos.



Huy, me dan miedo los aquelarres, pero encontré este modelito y no puedo pasar sin probarmelo, aunque lo que de verdad no podría perderme es una fiesta en honor de mi querido Vampiro.

Felicidades Eduardo, gracias por estar ahí.


----------



## turi

Vampi, 5.000?  Te felicito, no por solo tus cinco mil, sino por aportar esa pizca de sal que tú solo sabes dar a los hilos.

Felicidades, amigo!

Juan


----------



## Agró

swift said:


> Gracias Eduardo por tu humanismo...



Eduardo no es humano, es masquehumano (_Desmodus rotundus_) y, por eso, tan bueno.

Felicidades.


----------



## bondia

¡Donde _viven _los valientes!
Felicidades, Vampiro, hasta pronto (espero)
bondia


----------



## emm1366

¡Don Vampi!

No sabía que te llamabas Eduardo.

Repito nuevamente que en este foro tan impersonal algunos nombres no pueden pasar por alto. Uno aprende a querer a las personas así aparezcan como "primos de batman".

Un gran abrazo y mis mejores deseos.

No te expongas a la luz más que a la del pensamiento.


----------



## turi

emm1366 said:


> ¡Don Vampi!
> 
> No sabía que te llamabas Eduardo.
> 
> Repito nuevamente que en este foro tan impersonal algunos nombres no pueden pasar por alto. Uno aprende a querer a las personas así aparezcan como "primos de batman".
> 
> Un gran abrazo y mis mejores deseos.
> 
> No te expongas a la luz más que a la del pensamiento.



Un Vampiro llamado Eduardo..... ??


----------



## SDLX Master

Wow!  Seems like yesterday when Eduardo started sinking fangs of knowledge around! Gratz on the 5K milestone and keep them coming! *Cheers*!!


----------



## gatogab

FELICIDADES​ 

*5.000*​


----------



## Vampiro

Glup!!
A little bird told me…
Qué sorpresa, y qué emoción.
La sorpresa es por partida doble: ni me había fijado en el postómetro… ¿cinco mil ya?, y además por ver a tantos amigos diciendo cosas que estoy lejos de merecer.
*Peón*, gracias por el detallazo, no me lo esperaba. Te devuelvo el abrazo virtual y cuando cruce la cordillera espero que podamos compartir una Imperial, como mínimo, no en balde casi me crié en Quilmes.
*Swift*, José, amigazo. Gracias por tus palabras, además de melómano (jé) soy muy aficionado a la historia y la antropología y eso del humanismo me toca muy de cerca. Cuántas cosas cambiarían si los humanos fuésemos más humanos (o quizá ese sea justamente el problema)
*XiaoRoel*, maestro, un placer leerte, eres de los imprescindibles en este foro. Espero algún día dar la talla para tener una discusión (en el buen sentido) en serio contigo, por ahora me conformo con contradecirte un poco de vez en cuando.
*Vanda*, minha amiga, muito obrigado pela vossa simpatia e pelo seus cumprimentos. No digas que no me importan, es sólo falta de tiempo. Visitaría encantado el foro de portugués si pudiera.
*Antpax*, jé, ya visitaré Madrid para que podamos ir de museos por ahí. También podremos visitar algunas catedrales, con seguridad. Un gran abrazo, amigo.
*Colchonero*, la sangre me gusta fresca, la envasada sólo para emergencias. Si te sumas a las birras, encantado. Muchas gracias por tu saludo, me gusta leerte y tus aportes son además de valiosos muy amenos.
*Lurrezco oinak*, el placer de leerte es mío. Tienes esa cuota de fina ironía que a mi me gusta. Gracias por venir.
*Cbrena*, otro brindis por ti. Espero que pronto celebremos tus primeros 1000 y de ahí en adelante los posteos pasan volando. Un abrazo.
*Romarsan*, querida Ro, una de mis primeras amigas en este foro, cuando andaba patiperreando en tierras vikingas... qué gusto conocerte, y qué gusto que estés ahí… siempre. (PS: me encantó el modelito)
*Turissa*, querídísimo amigo, pensar que por poco te vienes a dar una vuelta a Chile. No faltará la oportunidad, de todas maneras te dejo amenazado con visita a Mijas, para canturrear hasta que las velas no ardan.
*Agró*, muchísimas gracias por tu saludo. Siempre es un gusto encontrate en los hilos, hasta cuando discutimos, que no deja de ser enriquecedor.
*Bondia*, espero que me quede poco de estar donde mueren los valientes, aún no lo sé. Un gran abrazo, y muchas gracias por tu saludo.
*Emm1366*, ahora ya sabes cómo me llamo, y en cualquier cosa que te pueda ayudar sólo avisa. Muchas gracias por tu saludo; me cuidaré de la luz, al menos del sol, que acá pega muy fuerte.
*SDLX Master*, thank you, buddy. My pleasure. Cheers. (Un gusto saludarte, gracias por venir)
*Gatogab*, qué detalle ese regalo, muchas gracias, muy buen trabajo. Hace tiempo que no nos encontramos en algún hilo, espero que vuelva a suceder pronto.
Gracias nuevamente a todos, amigos.
Es un placer compartir este foro con ustedes.
Un gran abrazo y ¡¡Salud!!

_


----------



## swift

Emm: 

Para que veas, nuestro vampiro es el Eduardo original e irrepetible.  El otro, además de paliducho y soso, es pura fantasía. 

Lurrezco, Juan, ¿qué nos vamos a cantar? Calentemos gargantas.


----------



## UVA-Q

¿ya?

Amigo!! Muchas felicidades!!!! 

Un abrazo con mucho cariño


----------



## la_machy

Precioso, serás Vampiro pero tienes un sol radiante.
Y además, ya tienes 5 estrellas (en realidad, siempre las has tenido...).
¡Felicidades por todo eso, _Cuero de Hombre!_


Un beso grande,

_Marie_


----------



## olivinha

Eres un monstro, Vampiro, y de los mejores que se ha visto por aqui.
Un placer participar de discusiones con Vuestra Merced.
Um abraço,
O


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Muchísimas felicidades al foro de WR por haber conseguido que este vampiro ocupado dedique parte de su tiempo a aclarar, añadir, atizar y amenizar dudas.

¡Y que cumplas muchos mas!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querido Nosferatu, siempre has sido y serás el rey de los vampiros. ¡Enhorabuena por los diez mil posts!


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones Vampiro por los 5.000 aportes!


----------



## Vampiro

*UVA-Q*, gracias por tu saludo, querida Emma, un gran abrazo para ti también.
*La_machy*, preciosa, tú eres de las personas que iluminan este foro.  Un beso, Marie, gracias por venir.
*Olivinha*, muchísimas gracias por tu saludo.  Espero que nos encontremos más seguido en algún hilo.
*Ishould haveknown*, querida Elena, esto no sería festejo sin tu presencia.  Gracias por estar aquí.
*Valeria Mesalina*, jejejjeeeee, ¿diez mil?... no deben ser tantos con seguridad.  Un beso, eres de las personas que espero no perder nunca como amigas.
*Rayines*, qué gusto verte.  Muchas gracias.  Un gran abrazo.
 
Como diría Mendieta: ¿Cinco mil ya?... ¡qué lo parió!


_


----------



## turi

Vampiro... te aviso que puede ser una larga, ancha y alta noche... no quiero ni entrar en detalles de que clase de velas compran mis chicas!!!

Aquí te espero y esperando que pronto llegue la oportunidad, sé que tu también me esperas...

A ver quién lo consigue antes. De una manera u otra el placer de vernos va a ser el mismo!! El último... (no me extiendo...)

Un abrazo!!

Juan


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Únome al ágape enviándole hartos ósculos!

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Nanon

¿Ósculos a un vampiro?...
Bueno... me atrevo yo también.

¿Quién dijo que los vampiros no eran cosa de risa?

Edit. Se me había olvidado... (¡cinco mil disculpas!)
Bebidas para la fiesta.


----------



## ILT

¡Vampiro!!!!
Como 5000 mensajes toman bastante energía y tiempo, aquí te traigo algo que seguramente te ayudará a seguir aguantando.
Vitaminas especiales para Vampiro

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro querido! 

Gracias por estas cinco mil aportaciones que a todos nos benefician! 

Felicidades!!!


----------



## Vampiro

*Juan Jacob Vilalta*, ¿ósculos?... esteeeeeee... ¿y no podrían ser un par de abrazos mejor?   Gracias por tu saludo.
*Nanon*, el ojo más lindo de WR... qué bonita sorpresa.  Muchas gracias por venir al festejo.  Y es verdad, a los vampiros nos gusta reírnos, más de lo que muchos piensan.  Un gran abrazo.
*ILT*, otra linda sorpresa, muchas gracias por venir y por las vitaminas, jejjeee, vendrán bien si la fiesta se alarga.
*Metztli*, luna lunera, cascabelera.  Querida Ana, no hay festejo completo si no estás tú.  Vuelan besos desde Chile hasta el purgatorio.

Invité a unos amigos, y a una amiga.
Ella tampoco quiso estar ausente.
Dentro de un rato se arma el escenario.
_


----------



## Tampiqueña

No me entero de nada a tiempo , bien decía mi abuela "nunca te vas a casar porque siempre llegas tarde"... y me saló 

¡Felicidades por tus 5,046 aportes Eduardo!
Un vampirogenio con una inmensa generosidad y un gran sentido del humor merece aplausos de pie.

Un abrazote,
Beatriz


----------



## Mirlo

Yo tampoco me enteré a tiempo, pero nunca es tarde para reconocer a un gran forero.
Eduardo, ¡muchísimas felicidades!
Ya sabes que tu eres mi vampiro favorito


----------



## Peterdg

¡Uyuyuy!

Tarde, pero no con menos entusiasmo, ¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

Siempre un placer leer tus comentarios

Peter


----------



## Vampiro

*Tampiqueña*, amiga querida.  Muchas gracias.  Un gran abrazo.
*Mirlo*, qué linda sorpresa, hacía mucho tiempo que no te veía.  Gracias por venir.
*Peterdg*, no tan tarde, muchas gracias por tu saludo.  Me gusta leer tus aportes también.
_


----------



## speedier

Late at the party yet again, but better late than never!

Congratulations Vampiro on reaching 5000 very interesting, helpful and often also very entertaining posts!

There must be many foreros out there who are very appreciative of your efforts. ¡Bien hecho amigo!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Y ya va en 5061 y no me enteré? ¡Sanguinolentas felicitaciones, Eduardo!


----------



## Vampiro

*Speedier*, amigo, mi maestro y mentor cuando de traducciones acusiosas se trata.  Gracias por toda tu ayuda, Nigel, y muchas gracias por pasar a saludar (PS: Con la postulación para Londres no pasó ná de ná  )
 
*Adolfo*, amigazo, casi siempre alineados defendiendo al cono sur, jejejeeee.  Un gran abrazo, gracias por tu saludo.
_


----------



## chamyto

Me uno a las felicitaciones por esos 5000 posts .

Un abrazo


----------



## Vampiro

*Chamyto*, gracias por el saludo.
Un gusto leerte, siempre.
Saludos.
_


----------



## rusita preciosa

I'm very late, but congratulations, Vampiro!
Siempre mejoro mi español leyendo tus posteos!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, *rusita preciosa*.

Que gusto verte por aquí...
A mi también me gusta mucho leerte en el cultural.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

¡Ejem!... quien dice 5.000 dice 5.220... (llego un poquitín tarde, para no variar).
¿Y qué puedo agregar que no te hayan dicho ya, si sos uno de los foristas más prestigiosos de WR?

Diré, apenas, lo primero que me viene a la mente:
que muchas veces deseo que aparezcas en determinados hilos, porque estoy segura de que tus comentarios serán ingeniosos y divertidos,
que aprecio la claridad de tus mensajes,
que me sorprende la precisión de tus observaciones,
que me deslumbra tu lógica absoluta...

En fin, que es un placer encontrarte por esta tierra virtual.

Te dejo un abracito,
Vivi


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Vampi, Vampi, Vampi!!!!
¿Cómo disculparme por no haber visto este hilo en su momento?
Creo que ahora ya andarás por los 5.500.
Lamento no verte tan seguido como antes pero igual te mando dos "vampiras" para que te canten al oído y que te hagan compañía.
Muchos pero muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires y 

*¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!!*​ 


​


----------



## Vampiro

*Calambur*: Muchas gracias, querida Vivi, por tanto halago inmerecido.
A mi también me encanta leerte y coincidir en algunos hilos es siempre un gusto.
No cambies, eres por lejos de lo mejorcito que hay en este foro.
Un abrazo (de oso)

*Fernita*: ¡Guau!, qué bien te queda ese nuevo look.
Gusto verte después de tanto tiempo y gracias por tu saludo.
Que no pare la música.
(Me pierdo un rato con las vampiras y vuelvo, jé)
_


----------



## alacant

Ay, vampiro favorito!!!!

I'm a little late, (example of British understatement) sorry about that, congratulations, my friend.

Abrazos, ala


----------



## Vampiro

*Alacant*: Gaviota querida, no llegas tarde, la fiesta no empieza si no estás tú.
Gracias por tu saludo, amiga querida.
Un gran abrazo.
_


----------

